# New Beginnings etc...



## bcs4040 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was recently asked to help a GS Rescue do an urgent pull from the Roane County TN shelter. After researching the breed rescue, which thoroughly impressed me with their generosity and mission, I agreed to help. Feelers were sent out to people in the area and a local Rescue person agreed to pull Peyton, with the understanding I would then pick him up, vet him, foster and arrange transport to Holly Hills for this sweet boy. DO not doubt, his days were up, he was on the verge of Kennel Cough in a shelter that does not generally treat, TIME WAS UP. Their ad on Petfinder got New Beginnings involved and my work with transport brought me into the picture. I wholeheartedly agree to help any proven rescue help any dog in need having worked to rescue over 76 dogs in 10 years alone, with little support except family and friends. The problem is overwhelming, the solution is simple. Education--Spay and Neuter your animals...

TO make a long story short, I took Peyton for his traveling papers and he was denied due to kennel cough. While at the vet's office, he made a huge admirer in the long time receptionist. She didn't want to approach me and put me on the spot as most of my rescues have placement plans, the vet recommended her. Peyton is now Bubba, living in Knoxville TN, approved thru application with New Beginnings (they have had little TN presence due to inability or unwillingness of local rescues---TOO OVERWHELMED---to help). New beginnings gladly paid his original vet bill including exam and kennel cough treatment and were overjoyed to have him placed locally, opening up a much needed on hold foster space in their system. 

Had it not been for New Beginnings, this great boy would have been lost forever. I would do it all over again in a minute if asked and have forwarded foster/pull requests for this strong group. 

By changing minds, you change lives.... Dog rescue one dog at a time.... BUBBA says thanks to all involved.....


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bcs4040


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Interesting that you put your first post here. There is am Introduction and Welcome Mat Section where we encourage new people to post their Intro.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------

